# صلاة تبريك المنازل البابا القبطية ( من أغابى ) (روووعه )



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]p9JIKlRjfV8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## geegoo (7 مارس 2010)

*أشكرك أخي الحبيب ... فعلا جميلة .....*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (7 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ليك كتير 

ربنا معاك دائماااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة
جارى تحميلها....علشان ناخد بركة
منتهــــــــــــــــــــــى الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــر
ربنا يفرح قلبك
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة
> جارى تحميلها....علشان ناخد بركة
> منتهــــــــــــــــــــــى الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> ...


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *أشكرك أخي الحبيب ... فعلا جميلة .....*


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​
​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> ميرسى ليك كتير
> 
> ربنا معاك دائماااااااااااااااااااا
> ​


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------

